

Ways to Curb Bad Ratings from the App Store - aleixventa
http://bugfender.com/blog/ways-to-curb-bad-ratings-from-the-app-store/

======
aleixventa
Based on our experience after developing a lot of apps we have collected some
tips on how you can get better reviews on the AppStore. Any other suggestion
will be welcome.

